# Restauration einer Richard Walker Mark IV



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

In den 90ern bekam ich mal eine Richard Walker Mark IV von B. James and Sons angeboten.
Leider war die total verhühnert - d.h. die ganze Rute war komplett mit einer dicken Schicht Öllack überzogen.
Ganz furchtbar.
Aber ich hatte ja auch damals schon einige Ruten gebaut und so sollte die Restauration eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Den Kaufzustand hatte ich damals leider nicht dokumentiert, aber ich poste hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Ergebnis.


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

Gesamtansicht. 
Die Teilung sieht ungleich aus, 10 Füße sind es aber immer noch.
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass die Rute nicht gebrochen war.
Kaufentscheid war damals übrigens der immer noch schön gerade Blank und keine aufgerissenen Spleiße, bzw. Klebestellen.


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe die Rute komplett gestrippt, es war nur noch der Blank übrig.
Wie Du habe ich den Blank mit 1000er Schleifpapier bearbeitet um auch den letzten Lackschatten loszuwerden.
Dummerweise hat das dann auch das Rutenlogo zerstört - der kleine schwarze Punkt über dem Kork zeugt von der vergangenen Beschriftung.
Damals hat mich das nicht gestört, da ich mit der Rute und einer Mitchell 300 auf Karpfen fischen wollte und ich ja wusste um welche Rute es sich handelt.
Heute würde ich das natürlich nicht mehr so machen, zumal ich sie letztendlich nur 1-2 mal gefischt habe und seit 15 Jahren sowieso nicht mehr auf Karpfen fische...
Aber nochmal - der Kaufzustand war wirklich erbärmlich...


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

Wie der Windingcheck im Original aussah erinnere ich nicht mehr - ich habe dann einfach ein paar Wicklungen übereinander gemacht.

Herausforderung war der 70 cm lange Korkgriff, der so parallel sein musste, damit der Schieberollenhalter an jeder gewünschten Position benutzt werden kann.
Ich habe zwar eine kleine rudimentäre Drehbank (selbstgebaut), aber auf Grund der Länge des Griffes ist immer eine leichte Unwucht vorhanden.
Insofern bin ich schon etwas stolz, den Griff so gut hinbekommen zu haben.
Die Abschlusskappe ist die originale - man beachte den kleinen Zettel im Gewinde...


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

Das sind Details, wie ich sie mag...


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

Von den Ringen musste ich ein paar austauschen, da das Glasinlay gebrochen war - glücklicherweise hatte mein Lieblingshändler noch Rutenbaugedöns aus den vergangenen 40 Jahren (wir reden hier über das Jahr 2000 - plus/minus).
Zum Lackieren habe ich einen 1 K Lack genommen. Ich weiß nicht mehr welchen, aber das Ergebnis hat leider nicht lange gehalten - man kann erkennen, dass es Brüche im Lack gibt...
Das tut zwar der Funktion keinen Abbruch, aber ist halt nicht schön...
An den Zierwicklungen habe ich 2 Jahre gearbeitet, weil ich so gefrustet war, dass die sich immer wieder lösten.
Es sind nur 3 Wicklungen und durch den sechseckigen Blank haben die sich nicht selbst fixiert, wie das auf einem runden Blank der Fall wäre.


----------



## Skott (31. Dezember 2020)

Eine Traumteil, Peter!


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Infos zur Rute:
Mit dieser (besser: so einer) Rute hat Richard Walker im September 1952 im Redmire Pool seine Clarissa gefangen.
Dieser Fisch hatte das damals unfassbare Gewicht von 44 englischen Pfunden.
Im Nachruf auf Dick Walker von 1988 ist nochmal der Original-Fangbericht aus der Angling Times abgebildet.
Auf der Zeichnung kann man den Drill von Clarissa nachempfinden.
Köstlich....


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Mit dieser (besser: so einer) Rute hat Richard Walker im September 1952 im Redmire Pool seine *Clarissa* gefangen.


geborene Ravioli


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe daraus mal einen extra Thread gemacht, lohnt sich total und läßt Josef zusammenhangslos weitermachen.


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

@Minimax - ich sehe, Du hast den Nachruf auch...


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

@dawurzelsepp - Du hast Recht, ein eigener Thread macht mehr Sinn.
Tut mir leid, ich bin noch nicht so fit in den Foren...


----------



## Dübel (31. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363299
> 
> Das sind Details, wie ich sie mag...


Na das ist ja mal ein interessantes Zettelchen! Was Herr Gardner wohl an der wunderschönen Küste von Mittelwales auf einem Caravan Park mit einer Karpfenrute gemacht hat? 
In der Gegend von Borth würde man eher eine schwere Fliegenrute zum nächtlichen Meerforellenangeln im River Dyfi erwarten. 

Da hast du dir echt viel Arbeit gemacht, Peter. Klasse! Allein die unzähligen Intermediates! Kein Wunder, dass du daran fast verzweifelt bist. 
Schade nur, dass diese klassische Rute nicht regelmäßig ans Wasser darf. Die MK IV taugt durchaus auch zum Barbenangeln. Mit Hechten wird die sicher auch gut fertig ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp - Du hast Recht, ein eigener Thread macht mehr Sinn.
> Tut mir leid, ich bin noch nicht so fit in den Foren...



Oh so ist es schon gleich übersichtlicher und es wird nicht überlesen  ...wäre schade wenn so ein Projekt/Neuaufbau im Forum untergeht.

Danke nochmal für einstellen, an solchen Beiträgen kann man sich doch den einen oder andern Tipp für sein eigens Vorhaben holen und wenns nur ne Kleinigkeit ist.
Als gutes Beispiel fällt mir grad die Korreparatur unseres @Dübel  ein einfach nur klasse.
Wie z.B. hast du das mit den 3 Wichlungen gelöst? Hast du die evtl mir leichten Kleber fixiert oder einfach nach dem Wickeln gleich mit Klarlack fixiert...zumindest hätte ichs so mal versucht.
Noch so am Rande, ich bin im Rutenbau noch am Anfang von demher gibts bei mir noch viele ???


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hast du die evtl mir leichten Kleber fixiert oder einfach nach dem Wickeln gleich mit Klarlack


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Hab da auch so meine Probleme beim Posenbau 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Dezember 2020)

Beim Posenbau wickelt man je vieles nur durch oder eben auch paar Windungen mehr aber 3 Windungen zu machen das ist interessant vorallem mit A Garn.


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Beim Posenbau wickelt man je vieles nur durch oder eben auch paar Windungen mehr aber 3 Windungen zu machen das ist interessant vorallem mit A Garn.


Wäre trotzdem interessant zu wissen. Ich bau auch Posen, da sind 5 verschiedene Fäden verarbeitet. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (1. Januar 2021)

Bei kommerziell hergestellten Ruten werden bzw. wurden die Intermediates wohl "durchgewickelt". D.h. 3-4 enge Wicklungen, dann spiralförmige Wicklung bis zur nächsten Zierwicklung usw.
Die Inters werden dann mit Lack oder Kleber fixiert und die Spiralen dazwischen weg geschnitten.


----------



## Peter117 (1. Januar 2021)

Moin Leute,
zunächst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr und dicke Fische für alle.

Ich habe knappe 4 Windungen gemacht und sie dann vorsichtig bis auf 3 zurückgezogen. Immer so, dass der Start und das Ende direkt auf einer Kante zu liegen kommen.
Durch das Zurückziehen wird die Wicklung noch etwas stramm gezogen. Dann gab's einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber und zum Schluss konnten die überstehenden Enden vorsichtig mit einer Rasierklinge bündig abgeschnitten werden.


----------



## Peter117 (1. Januar 2021)

Ich hab' nochmal die Lupe bemüht - kleine Korrektur: Ich hab' die Wicklungen nur bis zur letzten Kante zurückgezogen - zwischen Start und Ende liegen auf einem Spleiß also 4 Fäden und nur auf den restlichen 5 Spleißen sind 3 Fäden.


----------



## Minimax (1. Januar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Bei kommerziell hergestellten Ruten werden bzw. wurden die Intermediates wohl "durchgewickelt". D.h. 3-4 enge Wicklungen, dann spiralförmige Wicklung bis zur nächsten Zierwicklung usw.
> Die Inters werden dann mit Lack oder Kleber fixiert und die Spiralen dazwischen weg geschnitten.


Ahh! Die vielen Intermdiates bestimmter Splitcanes waren immer Augenschmaus und Gruselfaktor zugleich für mich. Die beschriebene Vorgehensweise macht Sinn.
Ich hab mich immer gefragt, wie Mr. Aspindale seine Holde zu dieser Intermediate-Fummelei zwingen konnte, und trotzdem so viele Ruten verkaufen konnte


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Intermediate-Fummelei



Welche_ - wie ich neulich irgendwo las - _in den Anfangszeiten des Splitcane-Rutenbaus wohl weniger der schicken Optik dienten, als vielmehr dem zusätzlichen Halt des Rutenblanks. Frühere Leime und Kleber waren wohl noch nicht so weit, daher wurden diese zusätzlichen Stützwicklungen nachträglich entlang des Blanks angebracht. Beim Verleimen der in Form gehobelten Dreiecksleisten wird der Blank _- zumindest temporär -_ ja auch bereits durch Bindungen & Wicklungen zusammengefügt.

Eine tolle Zierde stellen solche Intermediates allerdings trotzdem dar. 
Ich habe sogar welche an meiner Bruce & Walker Mk IV Avon G Compound Taper, dabei handelt es sich lediglich um einen GFK-Blank.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (2. Januar 2021)

Diese Vorgehensweise ist auch die meine. Alles erfolgt freihändig am berühmten Küchen- bzw. Schreibtisch.
 Bei den Ringen achte ich darauf, dass die Ringfüße möglichst dünn auslaufen, damit keine Stufe beim Überwickeln entsteht. Ich wickle also von unten nach oben (zur Ringmitte) und verfahre so nicht nach den Empfehlungen diverser Anleitungen.

Zum Schutz gegen Aufspringen der frisch gemachten Wicklungen verwende ich seidenmatten Klarlack auf Wasserbasis. Damit dunkeln die Farben des Garns auch kaum nach.

Übrigens: Funktionsbindumgen Stärke D, Intermediates A


----------

